# Holzterrasse am Schwimmteich



## mpreis (4. Jan. 2019)

Wir machen heuer eine Echtholz-Terrasse (kein WPC oder ähnliches) bei unserem Schwimmteich. 

Aktuell suchen wir geeignete Holzsorten, welche sich in der Praxis bewährt haben. 

Uns wurde vom Teichbauer im Jahr 2013 gesagt, dass eigentlich nur Thermoesche gemacht werden sollte. Tropenholz wäre von den Eigenschaften her auch möglich, nur gibt's da leider Auswaschungen von Harzen und Gerbsäuren, welche dem Teich nicht gut tun. 

Was habt ihr gemacht bzw. ist es wirklich so, wie der Teichbauer gesagt hat?


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

Ich habe einige Studien über Thermoesche gelesen. Es wurde immer wieder berichtet das Thermoesche bei Staunässe sehr empfindlich ist.

Wir haben letztendlich Bangkirai genommen und sind nach jetzt 4 Jahren immer noch sehr zufrieden damit. Ja, es gibt bei Tropenholz anfänglich Auswaschungen, das Thema ist aber nach den ersten 4 - 5 Regenfällen erledigt.


----------



## mpreis (5. Jan. 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort!!

Bzgl Auswaschungen: der Teichbauer meinte, dass diese für den Teich schadhaft sein werden. 

Hattest du damit Probleme? Wurde das Wasser trüb oder ähnliches?


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2019)

Wie gesagt, bei den ersten Regenfällen würden rötliche Farbstoffe und Gerbsäure ausgewaschen. Hatte aber keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Wasserqualität oder Flora und Fauna.


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2019)

Gerbsäure kommt dir auch durch herrein fallendes Laub und welke Pflanzen in den Teich. Dabei wird das Wasser etwas braunstichig.
Viele Algen mögen das auch nicht so sehr, darum gehen sie dann vorüber gehend ein.
Sobald die Gerbstoffe wieder abgebaut  sind wird das Wasser wieder klar und die Algen kommen auch ganz schnell zurück. 
Wir haben jetzt seit ca 14,5 Jahren __ Douglasie um den Teich welche sich in den letzten 2 Jahren verstärkt beginnt aufzulösen. Die Bretter wurden jedoch nie behandelt mit irgendwelchen Zeug.
Und da war nicht wirklich was mit Gerbsäure festzustellen.


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2019)

Ich würde kein Holz mehr nehmen, bei uns ist jedes Frühjahr große Schrubbaktion angesagt, weil das Holz über den Herbst
und Winter grünstichig und rutschig wird. 
Unsere Nachbarn haben in Mörtel verlegte Polygonalplatten, da passiert das nicht .


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2019)

Ja @jolantha grundsätzlich würde ich auch kein Holz mehr nehmen. 
Aber die Frage war ja explizit nach Holz


----------



## mpreis (5. Jan. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich würde kein Holz mehr nehmen, bei uns ist jedes Frühjahr große Schrubbaktion angesagt, weil das Holz über den Herbst
> und Winter grünstichig und rutschig wird.
> Unsere Nachbarn haben in Mörtel verlegte Polygonalplatten, da passiert das nicht .



Von welcher Holzart ist bei deiner Terrasse die Rede?


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Jan. 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit am überlegen, was genommen wird ..
Haben neben dem Hochteich, auch eine Art Hochterrasse!

Bei mir ist wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, ganz vorne die WPC - Diele in wirklich guter Qualität und natürlich als Vollprofil in Hellbraun. 
Einfach deshalb, weil kein Streichen oder ähnliches nötig ist. Direkt angrenzend an den Teich, bin ich auch vorsichtig, mit Osmo oder den ganzen Naturölen usw.
Einzige Problem, WPC muss sich etwas bewegen können, sonst könnte es sich verziehen .. 


Ansonsten Tropenholz wie: Bangkirai - Cumaru - IPE - Garapa ...


----------



## teichern (5. Jan. 2019)

Wir haben seit 20 Jahren eine große Bangkirai Terrasse um den Teich, eine negative Wirkung auf das Wasser konnte ich dabei nie beobachten.

Unsere erstes Bangkirai Deck haben wir von 20 Jahren gebaut. Damals leider mit Riffeldielen und von oben verschraubt. Die Löcher in den Dielen waren vorgebohrt und die Schrauben nur in der Unterkonstruktion befestigt, aber bereits nach 10 Jahren waren die Dielen insbesondere an den Verschraubungen ordentlich verwittert. Die Riffeldielen sind darüber hinaus nur mit speziellen Geräten oder per Hand und Bürste zu reinigen, von der Benutzung eines Hochdruckreinigers kann ich nur abraten. In den Rillen vermosen die Dielen sehr stark und auch im Winter empfand ich die Riffeldielen glatter, auch splittern sie leichter. Die thermische Veränderung von Bangkirai ist von Sommer auf Winter unglaublich hoch, da kommen leicht Unterschiede von bis zu 10mm zwischen den Dielen zusammen. Das sollte man bei der Installation bedenken, allerdings sitzt es sich auf einer Holzterrasse im Sommer deutlich angenehmer und selbst bei den Temperaturen von diesem Sommer konnten wir problemlos barfuß laufen.

Die zweite Terrasse haben wir dann aus glatten Dielen und dem Festool Deckverbinder System gebaut. Der große Vorteil ist eine unsichtbare, sehr flexible Verbindung, die mittels der Domino Dübelfräse und „Krallen“ in der Seite der Dielen montiert wird. Die Dielen liegen so auf den Krallen und es entsteht keine Staunässe darunter. Diese Konstruktion hält seit fast 10 Jahren perfekt. Ich glaube Festool produziert das System nicht mehr, wahrscheinlich weil die Montage extrem Zeitaufwendig ist. Ich habe die Arbeit nicht bereut, weil die Terrasse ohne Schrauben und Bohrungen von oben noch immer wie am ersten Tag aussieht. Die glatten Dielen werden im Frühjahr mit einer Einscheiben-Maschine und dem härtesten Pad gereinigt, nur mit Wasser, und anschließend mit Natural-Farben Terrassenöl (Bangkirai) geölt. Wir hatten einige andere Produkte getestet, aber das von Natural war besonders unbedenklich und wirkungsvoll. Bei der Arbeit und dem Preis möchte ich zumindest im Sommer die „Teak“ Optik erhalten, länger hält die "Ölung" leider nicht, wenn man die Terrasse nicht überdacht . Für die Haltbarkeit macht das aber kaum einen Unterschied, wer die graue Optik mag, spart Geld und Zeit.

Die alte „erste“ Terrasse wurde übrigens zu einem Zaun und 3 Hochbeten umgebaut, die Dielen waren auf der Rückseite glatt und nach einem ordentlichen 60er Schliff wieder wie neu, abgesehen von den alten Bohrlöchern. Den Zaun muß man für die Teak Optik übrigens nur alle 5 Jahre ölen.

Wenn man für lange Zeit Ruhe haben will, ist glattes Bangkirai (und alle anderen Teak-Hölzer) sicher die beste Lösung, aber ich würde nach einen Montage-System suchen, welches die Verschraubung von oben vermeidet. So hält das Deck sicher problemlos 20 Jahre und mehr. Bei den Materialpreisen von Bangkirai macht eine etwas hochwertigere Montage ja kaum noch einen Unterschied, aber man erhält die Investition ein Leben lang.


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Jan. 2019)

> Von welcher Holzart ist bei deiner Terrasse die Rede?


Nix Holz. Lies hier: https://www.google.com/search?q=Polygonalplatten


----------



## mpreis (5. Jan. 2019)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Nix Holz. Lies hier: https://www.google.com/search?q=Polygonalplatten



Och... lies du lieber hier...



jolantha schrieb:


> Ich würde kein Holz mehr nehmen, bei uns ist jedes Frühjahr große Schrubbaktion angesagt, weil das Holz über den Herbst
> und Winter grünstichig und rutschig wird



Also doch Holz würd ich sagen...


----------



## 4711LIMA (6. Jan. 2019)

Guten Morgen,
Schau mal in meinem Teichbaubeitrag Nr 147. Da ist’s gut erklärt und ich würde es heute genau so wieder machen.
Reinigen muss man alles mal, egal ob Polygonalplatte, WPC oder Thermoholz. Wir Schruppen jedes Jahr  im Frühling mit einer Bürst drüber und lassen einmal mit Imprägnierung auf Wasserbasis ein. Das wars dann.
Bevor wir gebaut haben bin ich mal auf einem WPC Deck Probe gesessen - das war schon sehr heiss


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2019)

WPC ist natürlich auch eine Alternative, ich finde aber Holz wirkt natürlicher und passt sich optisch besser dem Teich und dem Umfeld ( Natur) an.

Ich habe schon einige WPC Terassen gesehen die nach einigen Jahren verblassten ( UV - Strahlung ) dann lieber graues Holz.


----------



## mpreis (6. Jan. 2019)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Schau mal in meinem Teichbaubeitrag Nr 147. Da ist’s gut erklärt und ich würde es heute genau so wieder machen.
> Reinigen muss man alles mal, egal ob Polygonalplatte, WPC oder Thermoholz. Wir Schruppen jedes Jahr  im Frühling mit einer Bürst drüber und lassen einmal mit Imprägnierung auf Wasserbasis ein. Das wars dann.
> Bevor wir gebaut haben bin ich mal auf einem WPC Deck Probe gesessen - das war schon sehr heiss



Tolle Terrasse!! Respekt!!

Hab ich es überlesen oder steht im Beitrag nicht drin, welches Montagesystem die unsichtbare Verschraubung ist? Kannst du mir den Hersteller davon nennen? 

Ich hätte momentan Sihga Dielenfix DF im Auge gehabt, aber das funktioniert ja gänzlich anders.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Jan. 2019)

Habe  Bangkirai und die Edelstahldielenfix
Holzdeck und   Brücke damit gebaut.
Top System.
Brückenbilder findest Du hier auch im Form....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/brückenideen-gesucht.47585/page-10#post-561693
TERRASSE hier
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Alfii147 (7. Jan. 2019)

Terrassen Link funktioniert leider nicht, Thorsten.


----------



## DbSam (7. Jan. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Terrassen Link funktioniert leider nicht, Thorsten.


Ohne die letzten zwei Buchstaben schon ...  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## 4711LIMA (7. Jan. 2019)

Das Holz mit Befestigung war von da: https://www.holzbodenwerk.de/
Aluprofile von :  https://www.item24.de/ und da gibts das gleiche aber günstiger:  https://askgmbh.com/
Die Trapezprofile und andere Blechteile hab ich selber gemacht
Normteile z.B. Stellfüsse gibts auch hier:  https://www.norelem.de/de/de/Suchergebnis.html?search_keywords=stellfuß&SearchTab=


----------



## mpreis (8. Jan. 2019)

Ihr habt echt tolle Dinge da umgesetzt, das muss man anerkennen! 

Bei mir ist die Ausgangssituation so, dass ca. die halbe Terrasse auf einer Betonplatte stehen wird, der Rest auf dem Boden (Humus natürlich weg, nur Schotter und drüber evtl. noch ein Bauvlies um ja alle Unkrautsamen im Finsteren zu verstecken)

Wenn ich unter die Stellfüße Betonplatten packe (40×40×5) dann sollte das doch ausreichend sein, oder?

Was sagen die Experten? 

Mit welchen Kosten ist für den Alu-Unterbau zu rechnen bei ca. 45 - 50 m2 Terrassenfläche? Geht hier nur um einen groben Schätzwert ... Aufbauhöhe wird in etwa gleich sein wie bei 4711Lima - aber das wirkt sich ja dann nur mehr auf die Länge der Gewindestangen aus und somit recht gering am Preis.


----------



## dizzzi (9. Jan. 2019)

Ich habe Bankirai, mit einem leichten Gefälle (1-2 Grad), weg vom Teich. Da lief und läuft nix rein in den Teich. Und bei Regen wird das Holz immer sauber abgespült, weg vom Teich. Nix von Grünspan. Die Terasse ist nun 3 Jahre alt. 1x im Jahr abfegen und streichen. Die Löcher für die Schrauben wurden alle gesenkt, so das es kein ausfransen gab, und somit kein faulen durch Wasser entsteht. Ich berichte mal wie es in 3 Jahren aussieht.

Ich finde Holz auch natürlicher als Plastik-Holzimmitate, die durch Sonne irgendwann ausbleichen.

LG

Udo


----------



## krallowa (9. Jan. 2019)

Moin,
ich würde immer wieder Bangkirai nehmen,
habe es jetzt 3 Sommer am Teich und bin sehr zufrieden, teilweise ist die Terrasse überdacht, Gefälle zum Teich.
Ich öle 1-mal im Jahr die Terrasse und dann sieht sie wieder gut aus (mag das grau nicht so).



krallowa schrieb:


> So 99% fertig, nur noch Kleinigkeiten.
> Anhang anzeigen 150695


----------



## teichern (9. Jan. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Die Löcher für die Schrauben wurden alle gesenkt, so das es kein ausfransen gab, und somit kein faulen durch Wasser entsteht. Ich berichte mal wie es in 3 Jahren aussieht.



Auch wenn die Löcher sauber gesenkt wurden, dringt hier ständig Wasser ein, bzw. sammelt sich in der Senkung und sickert langsam in das Loch und auf die Unterkonstruktion. Da die Dielen auf der Unterkonstruktion aufliegen, bleibt diese Stelle ständig feucht und führt unweigerlich zu Verrottung. Je nach Lage und Klima früher oder später. Ein Gefälle, Ölen, etc. wirkt sich positiv aus, aber das Eindringen von Wasser kann man nicht verhindern.

Einige Montage-Systeme sorgen neben dem Vermeiden von Bohrungen auch für Abstand zwischen Dielen und Unterkonstruktion, so entsteht keine, oder fast keine Staunässe.

Man muß bedenken das Bangkirai mittlerweile bei Preisen von Granit, etc. angekommen ist, da sollte man nicht bei der Montage sparen. Der Handwerker ist spätestenz nach 5 Jahren raus, deshalb haben sich die o.g. Montage-Systeme wie das von Festool auch nicht durchgesetzt, der Montageaufwand ist erheblich größer und man muß deutlich präziser arbeiten, das bezahlen die wenigsten Kunden. Am Ende muß man entscheiden ob das Deck nur 10 oder 20-30 Jahre halten soll. Optisch ist eine unsichtbare Verschraubung natürlich auch nochmal schöner.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Jan. 2019)

Unser thias hier mit seinem ersten Schwimmteich gab mir damals den "Ruck" Holzdielen im Außenbereich nicht von oben durchzuschrauben.
Er hatte "damals" alles auf dem Kopf montiert, Schrauben von unten rein und dann die Lattenroste umgedreht.

Mit den Diehlenfix sind alle Problem gelöst. Optisch und vom konstruktiven Holzschutz her.

Die erste Holzterrasse baute ich mit einem ählichen System, wo man für die Kunststoffhalter aber in die Bangkirai- Diehlen eine Nut einfräsen musste...ist aber Mist.
Nut an der Seite wieder Angriffspunkt...und die Dielen machen richtig Druck, wenn sie sich verziehen....

Die zweite Terrasse und die Brücke mit den Dielenfix...sehr schönes arbeiten...aber auch nicht günstig...das Ergebnis war mir wichtiger..


----------



## dizzzi (9. Jan. 2019)

teichern schrieb:


> Einige Montage-Systeme sorgen neben dem Vermeiden von Bohrungen auch für Abstand zwischen Dielen und Unterkonstruktion, so entsteht keine, oder fast keine Staunässe.
> 
> Optisch ist eine unsichtbare Verschraubung natürlich auch nochmal schöner.


Hi Teichern,
Ich habe Abstand mit speziellen Plastikdistanzteilen, die auch die Dielen schön parallel halten, verwendet. Nix Holz auf Holz.
Ich persönlich finde sichtbare Schrauben schöner. Das liegt daran, dass ich im ersten Leben ein Maschienenschlosser war. Aber das liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters.
Keine Schrauben sichtbar hat natürlich den Vorteil, kein Wasser kann durchsickern.

Lg

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (9. Jan. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> ...Gefälle zum Teich...


Hallo Krallowa,

Wieso hast du ein Gefälle hin zum Teich. Dadurch gelangt dich Dreck und Schmutzwasser in den Teich. Das will man doch eigentlich nicht. Oder?

Lg

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (9. Jan. 2019)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> ...Gefälle zum Teich...


Hallo Krallowa,

Wieso hast du ein Gefälle hin zum Teich. Dadurch gelangt dich Dreck und Schmutzwasser in den Teich. Das will man doch eigentlich nicht. Oder?

Lg

Udo


----------



## teichern (9. Jan. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wieso hast du ein Gefälle hin zum Teich. Dadurch gelangt dich Dreck und Schmutzwasser in den Teich. Das will man doch eigentlich nicht. Oder?



Wer sein Bangkirai Deck liebt, der pflegt es genauso wie seinen Fußboden, also Staubsaugen und Bohnern! lol


----------



## 4711LIMA (10. Jan. 2019)

mpreis schrieb:


> Mit welchen Kosten ist für den Alu-Unterbau zu rechnen bei ca. 45 - 50 m2 Terrassenfläche?



Da kann ich nach Jahren nicht mehr viel sagen. Zuerst musst du Dich für das Holz entscheiden weil da gibst deutliche Unterschiede was den Stützabstand betrifft.
Als Beispiel, hab mal einem Freund geholfen eine Terrasse aus sibirscher Lärche zu bauen, das waren _Brettchen _40 mm dick, Stützabstand waren 1000 mm
Als Beispiel Thermoholz, deutlich kleinerer Stützabstand, also mehr Kosten für den Unterbau.

Pauschal was über Kosten sagen ist also schwierig


----------



## mpreis (10. Jan. 2019)

Wird wahrscheinlich Thermo-__ Esche werden, also relativ vergleichbar mit deiner Terrasse @4711LIMA 

Mich interessiert ja nur grob - kostet mich der m2 Unterbau 50 Euro oder eher doch 80+ ...


----------



## 4711LIMA (10. Jan. 2019)

Frag doch mal beim Holzbodenwerk an. Vermutlich können die Dir einen groben m² Preis inclusive Unterbau für Selbstmontage machen


----------



## Lion (10. Jan. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Hallo Krallowa,
> 
> Wieso hast du ein Gefälle hin zum Teich. Dadurch gelangt dich Dreck und Schmutzwasser in den Teich. Das will man doch eigentlich nicht. Oder?
> 
> ...



hallo Udo,
um die Frage zu beantowrten: Gefälle zum Teich

Krallowa ölt 1mal im Jahr die Terrasse, sofort oder mit dem ersten Regen hat Er dann Ölsardinen.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Jan. 2019)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Udo,
> um die Frage zu beantowrten: Gefälle zum Teich
> 
> Krallowa ölt 1mal im Jahr die Terrasse, sofort oder mit dem ersten Regen hat Er dann Ölsardinen.


Das macht ja dann auch Sinn. Jetzt habe ich endlich ein Projekt für den kommenden Sommer. Ich ändere einfach mein Gefälle. und habe bald auch Ölsardinen.


----------



## teichern (11. Jan. 2019)

Wenn das Deck groß genug ist, kann man sich die Biologie auch sparen. Die Nitrifizierung findet dann gleich auf dem Holz statt.


----------



## bupaech (15. Mai 2019)

Unser kürzlich gebautes Garapa Holzdeck. Was man auf dem Bild noch nicht sieht. Es ist rund gefräst worden und hat Gefälle zum Teich. Es ist mit Osmo Garapaöl im Herbst zweimal behandelt worden. Von oben wurde es mit dem NaturaGart Schraubsystem befestigt, was das problemlose Auswechseln einzelner Bretter ermöglicht. Die Bretter haben bis zu 40 cm Überstand, weil sie hochfest sind. 
Wir beobachten jetzt, wie sich die Verwitterung beim verwendeten Öl auswirkt. Das Material ist einfach nur schön und  lässt sich super verarbeiten. WPC würde ich nie nehmen, da streiche ich lieber nach. Ich habe noch ca. 15 m Mauerkronen, die werden ich mit dem verbliebenem Dielenverschnitt abdecken.


----------

